# Dereliction in music videos?



## Zotez (Oct 14, 2010)

Thought this would make an interesting topic, derelict buildings seem to be the setting for loads of music videos, please add the ones you know of!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgJ8BZi3vTA[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHsxMqpL0c&feature=PlayList&p=E28C046ABCDAE0BD&index=0&playnext=1[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncaNlxvTFzg[/nomedia]

What about you?


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 14, 2010)

I like my pictures without music,but who am I to judge?


----------



## Bracken (Oct 14, 2010)

Not music, but this (awful looking!) film was filmed recently at a derelict manor near me...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxfsu8vOWYM[/nomedia]


----------



## Heavenlyphoto (Oct 14, 2010)

how about the prodigy and firestarter at aldwych underground station..
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/nomedia]
info here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestarter_(song)


----------



## RichardB (Oct 14, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I like my pictures without music,but who am I to judge?



I like my music without pictures 

Most of this video was shot in one of the Glenfarg railway tunnels. I don't think it troubled the charts much though.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMGNNolgZ7w[/nomedia]


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 15, 2010)

Monster Demon by No Plan B  

Filmed at Larkfields Manor, Suffolk (There is a report on heere) Video isnt quite finished yet though!


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 15, 2010)

Biffy Clyros many of horror video shot at battersea power station.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAh--lH0H3U[/nomedia]

Also this classic tune filmed at HMS royal arthur
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8y1N_s4UK0[/nomedia]


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 19, 2010)

here you go...

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lup5J5hHZDc&ob=av2n[/nomedia]


----------



## Locksley (Oct 19, 2010)

Cabaret Voltaire's video to 'Yashar' was partly filmed on Sheffield Victoria Station before it was demolished. You can even see a couple of Class 20s going past with a goods train 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1fQZg2oVno[/nomedia]


Also 'Sensoria' was filmed at some sort of derelict property (hospital?), as well as the site that is now Meadowhall, you can see the Blackburn Meadows cooling towers in the background 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkfzXq0tA3c[/nomedia]


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2010)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjV8SHjHvHk[/nomedia]


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 19, 2010)

Locksley said:


> Cabaret Voltaire's video to 'Yashar' was partly filmed on Sheffield Victoria Station before it was demolished. You can even see a couple of Class 20s going past with a goods train
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1fQZg2oVno
> 
> ...



Awesome band!
Havent listened to them for ages.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 19, 2010)

Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video...

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw&p=A1336A5822AD3028&playnext=1&index=16[/nomedia]


----------



## Spiritwalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Bruce Dickinson - Man Of Sorrows
Filmed at Battersea Power Station

Adrian Smith looking cool as feck playing his guitar solo out the front.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfh5S-cOKmk&fmt=18[/nomedia]


----------



## Motley (Apr 23, 2011)

Prodigy again, Prodigy - Invaders Must Die which includes the Denge Sound Mirrors and Maunsell Forts
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiqFcc_l_Kk&feature=channel_video_title[/nomedia]


Loadstar - Space Between, nice derelict house
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjNQOHJjUSI[/nomedia]


Beats And Styles - Everything Is Everything, abit of Chernoby and Pripyat
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI8xhuOsecI[/nomedia]


Enjoy


----------

